# IronMan Advanced MultiGym



## ABD9 (Aug 16, 2010)

>> IronMan Advanced Multigym [ironMan Advanced Multigym heavy 150lb weight stack20 workouts in 1 machinepadded arm rest for bicep curlsadvanced pulley system so no playing with cablessolid constructiontough box section steelFREE DELIVERY] - £209.99 : Sp

Anybody know if this is a decent buy? I cant find any reviews online and dunno if its worth the risk. If not does anyone know of a decent multigym under £300?


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

just buy a bench.. bar and some plates.. you will out grow that sooner than u think.


----------



## ABD9 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

I dont want to overly bulk up - need to tone out first and was thinking about getting it to help work pecs and supplement squats with leg curl. I currently only weigh about 65kg, and am looking to get no heavier than lower 70s. Do you reckon itd be a good buy for considering that?


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm with ghost on this one. Even if you don't want to bulk up loads a bench and some adjustable Dumbells would be all you'd need and be a half of the price.

Dumbell Squats

Dumbell Lunges

Bent over Dumbell Row

Dumbell Shoulder Press

Dumbell Bench Press

Bicep Curls

Over head tricep extensions


----------



## ABD9 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help think Ill go for the bench then


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow strange misconception that free weights will bulk you too much..

lmfao there aint many on here that have that prob lol


----------



## ABD9 (Aug 16, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> wow strange misconception that free weights will bulk you too much..
> 
> lmfao there aint many on here that have that prob lol


I dont expect free weights to bulk me up too much I just meant that I think the resistance on the multigym would be enough for me


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

multi gym i attached to a wall once and pulled it off after a light back workout lol

free weights if you feel its no good for chest you can always wack a load in a rucksack and push ups lol


----------

